# Sticky  Cafe Reviews Bot - in conjunction with Barista Exchange



## CFUK

*Cafe Reviews Bot - in conjunction with Barista Exchange*

Matt @ Barista Exchange has kindly given us permission to syndicate their Cafe Reviews

The Reviews Bot will automatically bring fresh content to you shortly after it has been posted.

Please feel free to add your own reviews to Barista Exchange and Coffee Forums so that others can benefit from your knowledge.


----------

